# Approached a ridiculously hot chick



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I was in the gym and I kept walking by the treadmills to go to the water fountain, and each time this girl running kept looking at me. One time we made eye contact and then she quickly looked away. I decided she was interested and that if I got an opportunity I would talk to her. She was tall, tan, slender, gorgeous face and body, athletic...in my personal taste she was pretty much perfect. But I didn't want to put her on a pedestal and get intimidated.

I was wrapping up my workout and I saw her finish her sets at a leg machine, and I decided to go for it. She was wearing ridiculously short shorts so I said, "Excuse me, can you please put some pants on? You're seriously distracting everyone." in a serious tone. She looked alarmed and said, "No..I like my shorts thanks...", and then I smiled and she realized I was joking and was relieved. "Omg I thought you were serious! haha," she said. I laughed as well and said, "Nah I just thought you were cute so I wanted to say hi. My name is bla." "Nice to meet you, my name is bla, but I'm actually married!" That was when I wrapped things up and said nice to meet you anyway, and on the way out of the gym I saw her and we smiled at each other.

It wasn't disappointing though, she seemed honest about it (although I didn't check for a ring, I never do - I am incredibly non-observant) and I was just happy I approached one of the hottest girls I've ever seen. That in and of itself was an accomplishment, because in the past just looking at a girl like that would have made me go cry in the corner instead of manning up and talking to her like a man. 

Another thing: this seemingly perfect girl, when viewed up-close, had a slight bit of acne and seemed so much more real and down-to-earth then she appeared. She was still gorgeous, don't get me wrong, but I just realized that she's just a person like everyone else so there's no reason not to approach her.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Smooth move man. One day I'll do something like this when I'm sober.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

you are... god rymo!!!!


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Rymo can I have some of your swag, please?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

wow. Approach of a king. well done man. Hope it works out for you next time


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

pics plz


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

rdrr said:


> pics plz


lawl..

I wish though.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Dude, u r my hero!!! That was amazing!.accolades to you for sticking it to SA!


----------



## Darkgreen3000 (Feb 18, 2012)

Like a Boss


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

rymo said:


> Another thing: this seemingly perfect girl, when viewed up-close, had a slight bit of acne


gross. no telling what else she had wrong with her.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

cold fission cure said:


> gross. no telling what else she had wrong with her.


Your sarcasm is noted. Thanks for everything.


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

keep it up rymo =D


----------



## kkanne20 (Feb 17, 2012)

God damn, I RESPECT that! I bet it felt good, despite the outcome


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

that took some serious gonads


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Teach me, master.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

rymo said:


> Another thing: this seemingly perfect girl, when viewed up-close, had a slight bit of acne and seemed so much more real and down-to-earth then she appeared. She was still gorgeous, don't get me wrong, but I just realized that she's just a person like everyone else so there's no reason not to approach her.


I like what you said in the last paragraph.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

so what happened next? have you banged her yet?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Setolac:1059789587 said:


> so what happened next? have you banged her yet?


Yes...of course...I thought that went without saying.


----------



## tuneindropout (Nov 14, 2011)

Congrats! She sounded sweet and the way you approached her seemed pretty suave  I hope I get the courage to talk to someone like that one day!


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Props


----------



## dasistcool (Jan 28, 2012)

damnnnnnnn


----------



## slimswavy (Mar 21, 2012)

Swag level 10000


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow thanks guys ...I didn't think it was that big of a deal...but then again I did before I approached her. That's the thing, after it's done you just sit there thinking, "that's it? That's what I was so afraid of? WHAT was I even so afraid of?" In a way not doing it for so long makes it seem like a much bigger deal than it actually is.

JUST DO IT!


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

That's great, of course she was married though, lmao.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Better to have loved and lost than never have loved at all.


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

rymo said:


> That's the thing, after it's done you just sit there thinking, "that's it? That's what I was so afraid of? WHAT was I even so afraid of?" In a way not doing it for so long makes it seem like a much bigger deal than it actually is.
> 
> JUST DO IT!


I've felt that way too, after completing tasks that stressed me out.

In most situations the main thing that seems to stand out is that I care too much over things that don't matter. I think because of my past bad experiences, in similar situations (School). I guess I need to snap out of it, and just talk with people until I'm used to doing so. However right now I'm at the bottom of the mountain with little momentum.

Kind of funny that I phrased it that way "bottom of the mountain with little momentum" after just agreeing with your after the fact assessment of "In a way not doing it for so long *makes it seem like a much bigger deal than it actually is*". I need to fix my perspective.

Anyways keep it up rymo


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Because of your avatar, I couldn't help but read the OP in Clint Eastwood's voice. It makes it seem so much more bad a_s_s.


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

dude u have Balls i congradulate you


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow, people are that impressed by this? Perhaps I should write what I do


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

woot said:


> Wow, people are that impressed by this? Perhaps I should write what I do


If it's not a triumph for you or a big deal why would you write about it? Are you seeking some sort of validation? It's all relative man, but if you need to brag about your conquests then yes, perhaps you should write about it.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I did something similar once. I approached an attractive girl and started a conversation. It wasn't exactly flirting as yours was, but I was still pleased that I managed to do it. Unfortunately the girl spoke very little English, so the conversation didn't last long, but what matters is that I tried.


----------



## goldlightan (Mar 31, 2012)

yeah that sounded pretty baller


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

that is extremely courageous of you.......congrats, but if a guy said that to me, I would be a little weirded out, first that you commented on how short her shorts were (Even if sarcastic), second that you told her within the first 3 minutes that she was cute.

...married...that is a good excuse.....Also girls know that the gym is a place where guys go to hook up...Places like those, girls can be very guarded..

but really courageous and I hope you dont give up =)


----------



## CJ Midwest (Mar 14, 2011)

Man, your story just gave me a boner. Thanks, now I have to go fap now....


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

WOW! You were BOTH called bla? What are the chances!

Seriously though, good work


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

There's a chance she isn't actually married.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Niiice man! Luckily her 350lb weightlifting husband wasn't around!


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

WhoDey85 said:


> Niiice man! Luckily her 350lb weightlifting *and extremely tan* husband wasn't around!


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Rainbat said:


> Fixed that for ya.


LMFAO

Come at ME BRO!!!!!!!!!

:b


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Rainbat said:


> There's a chance she isn't actually married.


Youre avatar and this comment made a perfect combo lmfao


----------



## DrMarianus (Dec 21, 2011)

rymo said:


> Wow thanks guys ...I didn't think it was that big of a deal...but then again I did before I approached her. That's the thing, after it's done you just sit there thinking, "that's it? That's what I was so afraid of? WHAT was I even so afraid of?" In a way not doing it for so long makes it seem like a much bigger deal than it actually is.
> 
> JUST DO IT!


The "approach" becomes problematic though if you're incapable of thinking up witty, amusing lines and commandeer the conversation in a flirtatious direction. What I am trying to say is this: what if you're just a boring person?

Last time I attempted to "approach", I struggled to keep the conversation going. Literally every word cost me a lot of effort to think up. The opportunity was of excellent quality though: she sat alone and was reading a book which provided me with an excuse to talk to her. But still...I screwed it up...as I did before and will continue to do.

So, "approaching" is easy if you're a smooth talker like Rymo, but if you're not a born "causeur", you're lost.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

DrMarianus said:


> The "approach" becomes problematic though if you're incapable of thinking up witty, amusing lines and commandeer the conversation in a flirtatious direction. What I am trying to say is this: what if you're just a boring person?
> 
> Last time I attempted to "approach", I struggled to keep the conversation going. Literally every word cost me a lot of effort to think up. The opportunity was of excellent quality though: she sat alone and was reading a book which provided me with an excuse to talk to her. But still...I screwed it up...as I did before and will continue to do.
> 
> So, "approaching" is easy if you're a smooth talker like Rymo, but if you're not a born "causeur", you're lost.


Smooth talker? Not a chance...a year ago I felt like I couldn't say two words to a girl without choking. Practice...practice...practice...the only reason why you have nothing to say is because you think you have nothing to say. If you just don't overthink it, and also say whatever you say with confidence, that's all it takes. That and practice. If I were born with the ability to approach women that I wouldn't have been a virgin till 24. If you think I didn't have all the thoughts you have right now not too long ago then you're sadly mistaken.


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

Do you take students?! :clap


----------



## DrMarianus (Dec 21, 2011)

rymo said:


> Smooth talker? Not a chance...a year ago I felt like I couldn't say two words to a girl without choking. Practice...practice...practice...the only reason why you have nothing to say is because you think you have nothing to say. If you just don't overthink it, and also say whatever you say with confidence, that's all it takes. That and practice. If I were born with the ability to approach women that I wouldn't have been a virgin till 24. If you think I didn't have all the thoughts you have right now not too long ago then you're sadly mistaken.


Didn't you once say, Rymo, that you have "an urge to entertain people"? I can't precisely remember where you said it, but you definitely said it. That suggests you always had some idea of how to give people the fun they're looking for, but just didn't know how to develop that quality. I never said you are a fraud.

It seems to me that women cast you down the pit of ignoring if they discover you can't entertain them or make them laugh straight away. So it seems to me, anyway. I have never looked as good as I do today (and many women are eager to make my acquaintance), but every time I engage in conversation with women, the "convo" becomes annoying and the women ignore me afterwards. It's frustrating and I'm sick of it. I have practised and practised, but to no avail.
EDIT: in fact, I can't talk to anyone.


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

DrMarianus said:


> So, "approaching" is easy if you're a smooth talker like Rymo, but if you're not a born "causeur", you're lost.


The dichotomy you're describing isn't very realistic.


----------



## DrMarianus (Dec 21, 2011)

Moment of Clarity said:


> The dichotomy you're describing isn't very realistic.


 How is that? To my knowledge, all women run away from men who can't chitchat.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

DrMarianus said:


> How is that? To my knowledge, all women run away from men who can't chitchat.


He's saying that you are not just either born with the ability or not - you can learn it.

Also, wanting to entertain people does not mean I had any idea how to do it...but if we go by that logic, then wanting to attract women implies that deep down you have some idea of how to do it. I urge you to watch videos of people picking up girls on youtube (simplepickup for example). Many of them have full conversations from the approach to phone number. Learn from these. Learn how to be engaging and then over time with practice you will be able to put your own spin on it and your personality will blossom.


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

DrMarianus said:


> How is that? To my knowledge, all women run away from men who can't chitchat.


What I intended to point to was your suggestion regarding communication. That you're either born talented, or you are not. "but if you're not a born "causeur", you're lost."

I don't think it is realistic to believe that improvements are not possible. Sure, practice is very hard and uncomfortable, and you may begin to believe that you're intrinsically terrible and get discouraged because of those feelings. However there are many reasons to reevaluate what we traditionally perceive as talent. To view talent not as something innate, but the accumulation of countless gradual improvements. A good book I recently read about this was "Talent is Overrated" by Geoff Colvin.

One of the main points I took away from this book was it is only during uncomfortable moments (in between comfort and panic) where progress is possible. Those situations are so exhausting that they are not sustainable for very long at all, and require frequent rest periods between exposure. 


> I have practised and practised, but to no avail.


The book also talks about dialing in to one particular aspect to work on at a time for practice to be effective.

A good quote that illustrates this idea 
"I fear not the man who has practiced 10,000 kicks once, but I fear the man who has practiced one kick 10,000 times. - Bruce Lee"

My point is don't get discouraged. This stuff takes time, you can improve.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

rymo, you are one smooth sailor


----------

